# Why TDf guyz ABSENT ??



## damngoodman999 (Jun 19, 2009)

I was wondering where all the guyz in the TDF forum went ?? now a days i dont see many of them , the replies are becoming Dull - many of them are vanished ?? why any particular reason ?? 

Threads are becoming very less !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm there, and aye sir, I agree!


----------



## paroh (Jun 19, 2009)

Present sir


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 19, 2009)

I am there! *www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-computer005.gif


----------



## Indyan (Jun 19, 2009)

Present


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2009)

You already know the reason.
Truckload of bugs, lots of spammers & bad forum mangement - what else do you need to get rid of members?


----------



## pimpom (Jun 19, 2009)

^^The spamming is relatively recent and still not too bad, but I completely agree with the rest.


----------



## R2K (Jun 19, 2009)

i am here......


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 19, 2009)

Please if any MODS or ADMIN see ing this thread please take in to count & make everyone present in the TDF .

In day i used to be here in this forum for atleast 6hrs per day but with out members i think this forum is really going down look @ the NEWPOSTS - its very very less


----------



## girish.g (Jun 19, 2009)

wat, is this like an attendance or something. IMO the threads are less here cause people have migrated to TE forums


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ya its like attendance so we can know how many members are really there now @ TDF


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> You already know the reason.
> Truckload of bugs, lots of spammers & bad forum mangement - what else do you need to get rid of members?



Allow me to add a couple more things that have driven away members:

> Noobs who start arguments and clutter threads.

> Self-obsessed trolls who find nothing more fulfilling than putting down others who disagree with them.

And another thing, no one can force or ask or request any member to visit/post regularly here. They come here as per their wishes. It's their choice whether to reply to a thread or not.


----------



## paroh (Jun 19, 2009)

1)separate moderator is require for each section. 
2)when the problem of the user solved the post should should be closed  so that further spanning can be prevented by auto bot or the person.
3)The new user registration should pass the human test so that auto bots can't register in mass
4)Zero post accounts and accounts un-activate for more than 2 months should be removed as we require quality not quantity
5)Fine tunning of the forum is required.
6)Time to time competition and prices should be given.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 19, 2009)

Its fairly obvious 
Most people in Software Troubleshooting or any other thread are n00bs who dont even want to Google, or share info completely about the prob, use SMS language or just ask a query and disappear.
What more do you want to piss off seniors?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 19, 2009)

> Zero post accounts and accounts un-activate for more than 2 months should be removed as we require quality not quantity



Good point 



> Noobs who start arguments and clutter threads.



 nice 



I think Mods & Admins should take this Thread in to count , i think these points are not hard to solve !!


----------



## din (Jun 19, 2009)

Present


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2009)

ai sir!!!  , I dont post much these days but I do keep an eye on interesting topics (if any )


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2009)

paroh said:


> 1)separate moderator is require for each section.


Not required. Enough mods and I would say active mods. Kalpik, Metal, Indyan, Pathik, Hitboxx, Shantanu etc. And spamming is heavily dropped. So....


> 2)when the problem of the user solved the post should should be closed  so that further spanning can be prevented by auto bot or the person.


Not suitable. An user who uses the search button b4 creating a new thread may just get his problem solved by posting in related threads. Bumps r not always bad. 





> 3)The new user registration should pass the human test so that auto bots can't register in mass


I guess its there now. I don't se too many spams now.





> 4)Zero post accounts and accounts un-activate for more than 2 months should be removed as we require quality not quantity


I don't support this at all. I've seen people returning here after 2-3 yrs.


> 5)Fine tunning of the forum is required.


Its WIP. b/w why don't u visit the "Forum Improvement suggestion" thread.


> 6)Time to time competition and prices should be given.


??!!! Elaborate plz.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 20, 2009)

Me too present


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 20, 2009)

> I don't support this at all. I've seen people returning here after 2-3 yrs.



For what they are coming requesting some replies & then they vanish , but we all make the debate finally after 1 months checking the replies and that too for an idea ??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2009)

me too present

but guys y do u think being noob is bad here...ultimately we are here to share our knowledge isnt it...discussion is always welcome


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm present too, but I think most of the users are now spending more time in Chat-Rooms than here... coz i see many of them active there...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 20, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> me too present
> 
> but guys y do u think being noob is bad here...ultimately we are here to share our knowledge isnt it...discussion is always welcome




u r right we all start frm noob !!


----------



## pimpom (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, we should remember that we were all noobs once, not only in the forum but also in most things. We should be tolerant when a newbie makes a silly post and gently correct him/her without coming down too hard or making fun of them. Who knows, today's noob may become tomorrow's valuable member.

However, there are certain types, noob or not, that often irritate me. It's the arrogant type and the pretentious type.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I'm back!  I guess I'm not one of old genius leet types, but I don't mind! 

I had to be offline for some time. I missed this place a lot (missed the bugs too ).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 20, 2009)

happy to see of all them


----------



## nvidia (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm still here. I visit the forum everyday but I'm not posting anything much.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 20, 2009)

I come here alot... atleast 5 times in a day but only post in Chit-Chat/Gamerz sections . Most of the queries in Hardware Troubleshooting/S/ware trwoubleshooting are too simple and repetitve (sugest me config for 30k, suggest a config for 35k, etc ). The forum is very mismanaged though. The drop down menu to jump to different sections is removed from the User CP, the forum is still a little slow with too many ads (now on both sides... WTF?).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 20, 2009)

pimpom said:


> However, there are certain types, noob or not, that often irritate me. It's the arrogant type and the pretentious type.



LOL! Those are exactly the kind of noobs I was talking about.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate the guys who think they know everything .. and the ones who dont use Google. Both of this types are found abudantly on TDF.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

Present


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 20, 2009)

Always Present


----------



## JAK (Jun 20, 2009)

looks like most of them moved to TE and dumped tdf


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 20, 2009)

Present.. but am bunking way too much


----------



## Coool (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmm


----------



## red_devil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## max_demon (Jun 20, 2009)

i am always present


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 20, 2009)

TDF is more like a social networking site to me...  For some serious Tech foruming u hav to be in some place like TE...dats y everyone is there. Here the admins r no more serious and I think they lost their interest unlike the gud old days of TDF. I'm not mentioning any reasons y everyone left..u all know why


----------



## din (Jun 20, 2009)

On a serious note, it happens, always.

Basically people get busy with a lot of things and they move on to other things.

I remember the era or Aadipa, Freestyler, Deleted empathy and Dexter - that was in 2004. More serious posts, people were friendly, no wars.

Next was Go4i, Sunnydiv, Goobi, Santhosh (Sansite), Pallav - the days of yahoo chat rooms, but some big fights (between some members) were there and finally most of them left. The era of portals - nukes !

And then the sr-ultimate, cool jeba - graphic specialists, blogs, funny and naughty comments.

Next I remember the OS war era lol. Gx, Arya, iMav and a lot of heated up discussions. MS vs Opensource, Apple vs MS and Praka was getting angry very easily ! People tried to provoke him and they could win very easily. 

A lot of reasons behind the disappearance. Memebers get busy and do not get time to post in TDF. After a few yrs, members think they are mature enough and TDF is that of kids and N00bs and moves to serious kinda forums. Some start their own business, their own sites, their own forums.

Can't blame on mods or admin for each and everything. Moderation was not this much before. Members were behaving much better and mods were not under pressure, they were not having much job actually. 

Some always stay, always help others and behaves in a very good manner (infra_red_dude for example), some pretend they are still young and appear once in a week or so to tell they are still alive (example : uncle bug err.. uncle Din). Some posts serious matters and prefer to stay away from all these kids play (example :Vaithy - a very senior and nice person). People differ, but for some TD Forum is a nostalgic thing, it makes them think of the golden days and in some cases, the memoirs bring them back to TDF, and the change always amazes them. New faces, new topics and new way of posting !

I think we need not worry on this, if we decide to help others, decide to be polite, decide to post something thats useful for the large majority and decide to share the knowledge, TD forum will be the best forum - as always.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 20, 2009)

Present Sir!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 20, 2009)

@din...
experience speaking???!!!
*smileyonline.free.fr/images/gif/bravo/vignette/thumbnails/1036535672_gif.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 20, 2009)

din said:


> I think we need not worry on this, if we decide to help others, decide to be polite, decide to post something thats useful for the large majority and decide to share the knowledge, TD forum will be the best forum - as always.



What an idea sirjee


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm, Just because I am not posting does not mean I am not visiting!

But then after crossing the 2000 posts mark, you start to feel more like observing more and posting only in rare cases.


----------



## din (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL, sorry if my post sounded like an advise. Didn't mean that.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

din said:


> I think we need not worry on this, if we decide to help others, decide to be polite, decide to post something thats useful for the large majority and decide to share the knowledge, TD forum will be the best forum - as always.



What an idea Sirjee 

*smileyonline.free.fr/images/gif/bravo/vignette/thumbnails/1036535672_gif.gif


----------



## amitash (Jun 20, 2009)

im back


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 20, 2009)

Present


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 21, 2009)

i am present like always .....


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 21, 2009)

present but doesnt reply much


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

prateek_san said:


> present but doesnt reply much



Y now a days this forum looking so dull


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2009)

people have moved on.. due to the bad state of the forum in previous months. but i'm still here though not regular.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 21, 2009)

Comeon guys stop making such negative threads. The forum has improved. I have to confess there has been too much activity in Chit-Chat section rather than Software & Hardware & OSS sections 

We all know most members have migrated to other forums and they will come back if they want. No point shouting that they have moved on to TE. It wont make a difference.
New members should take the mantle and contribute meaningful threads here rather than nonsense (read troils).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

im still waiting for any ADMIN to respond ?? 


look @ active threads today , before 3 months the sunday would be full of threads up to 5 pages 

every one is online , if i have any doubts i ask over here and many does same thing but now a days no replies ,


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2009)

^that means people are not having problems with their pcs or life. Why so serious? If anyone comes or not we are here. Don't worry.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 21, 2009)

Present Sir!

I'm always here to bring more fun (AKA silly debates, helping newbies, banning spammers and promoting gamerz) into this forum


----------



## unni (Jun 21, 2009)

Present Sir. Dog ate my leave letter.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 21, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> ^that means people are not having problems with their pcs or life. Why so serious? If anyone comes or not we are here. Don't worry.



i do respect u ! but i said this is forum look @ the new post thats what i am telling 

i told im really still many members are there so no problem


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 21, 2009)

Having no new threads is better than sh1tloads of stupid new threads.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Y now a days this forum looking so dull


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 11, 2009)

AND I AM BACK!

Sorry for the caps!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 11, 2009)

ya there is some improvements now !!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 11, 2009)

The reason why I used to didn't log in is b'cos whenever I try to log in I always see it is either down or takes **** load of time. That is why I didn't log in for straight 2 months.

Now, its somehow okay but still they make it even more better if they want to.


----------

